# connecting pc speakers to tv/receiver set up



## arcibu (Nov 11, 2004)

Ok I just got some creative s750's 7.1 surround sound and I was wondering if there is a way for me to connect them to my tv/receiver to go with my bose 301's.  If i need to buy converters etc i'lll do it just tell me what I need any help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## samuelhii_mei (Nov 11, 2004)

what is the connector of your TV-set?


----------

